# drama



## NotNow

Is there a Polish equivalent to the word as it is defined in this link: 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=drama

An example of how it is used: There's a lot of drama at John's house.


----------



## Thomas1

Offhand, I can offer 'teatr' (sometimes 'teatrzyk' to add (more) irony to it), but please wait for comments by other members to see if they know it.

EDIT: also 'scena' and 'mieć jazdy', and sometimes perhaps even 'maniana', but they have wider meanings than the English word.


----------



## R.O

The closest one I can think of is "bajkopisarstwo". The person is called a "bajkopisarz" (actually my neighbor is one, you wouldn't believe what stories he can make up ).
I'm sure though it can vary widely depending on the region.


----------



## BezierCurve

I'd use "teatr", "teatrzyk" or "scena" as suggested by Thomas (usually following "robić" or "zrobić" = "to make").

Another word would be "szopka", although that can also carry a slightly different meaning.


----------



## Thomas1

BezierCurve said:


> [...]
> Another word would be "szopka", although that can also carry a slightly different meaning.



That's just occured to me too. 

To add more verbs to the ones given by Bezier: odstawić, odwalić (they are more colloquial, the last one being even slang, I think).


----------



## R.O

Hmm that's interesting. To me these expressions quite differ from the definition given in the link. 
On second thought though a lot depends on the context which we're rid of here.


----------



## NotNow

R.O said:


> On second thought though a lot depends on the context which we're rid of here.



How would one say, There's a lot of drama at John's house?

Everyone at John's is arguing and overreacting to things.


----------



## dreamlike

At first I wasn't quite sure what is exactly meant by saying that there is a lot of drama at one's house, but now that you have offered an additional explanation...

W domu Johna panuje napięta atmosfera. --> that's the best I can think of. It's formal, though. I'm struggling to come up with something informal.


----------



## BezierCurve

In the above case the most natural to me would be:

U Johna w domu ciągle są jakieś sceny.


----------



## NotNow

Perfect, Bezier!

Would this be readily understood by everyone?  The English expression is very, very common.


----------



## R.O

By all means. Both Dreamlike's and Bezier's suggestions are perfectly acceptable to me.
However I have an impression that the English definition is much more complicated than that and conveys more than the Polish expressions.


----------



## dreamlike

To me, 'sceny' does not communicate the idea of a constantly arguing family very well -- it's a very vague word and I'd probably ask the speaker for clarification, but mind you, this might be just me.


----------



## Thomas1

Yes, it should be, it's common enough to be understood by most Polish speakers.
You could also say: W domu Johna często dochodzi do scen. [This is a more formal version of Bezier's suggestion.]
W domu Johna często urządzają/robią sceny.

EDIT: I've just seen Dreamlike's post above and must say that I haven't expected 'scena' to be unknown. Especially that it made its way into dictionaries:


> scena
> [...]
> 6. pot. ostra wymiana zdań; kłótnia, awantura
> Burzliwa, gwałtowna scena.
> Scena małżeńska.
> Scena zazdrości.
> Robić, urządzać (komuś) sceny.
> gr.
> Słownik języka polskiego PWN c Wydawnictwo Naukowe PWN SA



EDIT2: I've just remembered 'scysja', which can also be used in the sentence in hand: W domu Johna często dochodzi do scysji.


----------



## R.O

Does "scena" convey the idea of purposeful attracting other people's attention for example?


----------



## dreamlike

R.O said:


> Does "scena" convey the idea of purposeful attracting other people's attention for example?


Very much so. As in 'Nie rób scen'. 

Having given it some thought and having asked around, it is indeed a perfect suggestion. I had a momentary lapse of reason.


----------



## Thomas1

To my experience, yes, it can.
EDIT: darn it, Dreamlike beat me to it.


----------



## R.O

I see. I must say I see it a bit differently.

A marital row:
- Ile razy mówiłem ci, że masz nie kupować takiego drogiego jedzenia, do jasnej cholery?!
- Janek, proszę, nie rób scen, bo sąsiedzi znowu nas usłyszą.

Now, let's take an excerpt from the definition provided by NotNow:


> Typically "drama" is used by people who are chronically bored or those who seek attention.
> 
> People who engage in "drama" will usually attempt to drag other people into their dramatic state, as a way of gaining attention or making their own lives more exciting.



I don't know about you but to me it doesn't exactly correlate with the situation I provided where 'scena' fits in perfectly. Maybe I misunderstand that definition of 'drama' though...


----------



## NotNow

The definition is rather vague.  Everyone seems to have his own interpretation.

It just occurred to me, there used to be some drama in this forum, but it most of it stopped when someone was banned.


----------



## dreamlike

R.O said:


> I don't know about you but to me it doesn't exactly correlate with the situation I provided where 'scena' fits in perfectly. Maybe I misunderstand that definition of 'drama' though...


It does not correlate with the situation you have provided, not even in the slightest. But in post #7 NotNow gave a different definition of this 'drama' thing, and your dialogue could well describe a drama going on at some Polish house. Or should I say 'sceny'.


----------



## Thomas1

NotNow, what other verbs than 'use' (found at the site you linked to, see below) can you employ with 'drama'?


> Sarah had a slight fever and mild cough. She decided to use drama, in  order to receive sympathy and attention, so she told everyone she was  deathly ill.


Would 'stir up' fit in?


----------



## R.O

Exactly, NotNow, it's vague. Do you think you could come up with a few different contexts in which 'drama' could be employed?


----------



## NotNow

Yes, it would fit, but someone who stirs up drama is called a drama queen, regardless of gender.  I would say it this way: Sarah is such a drama queen that she told everyone she's deathly ill.

Some examples of how the word is used:

Don't be a drama queen.
She lives for drama.
He hates school because of all the drama.
The drama starts the minute John walks in the room.
All the drama broke up their marriage.
His mother's drama drives him to drinking.
Drama turns him off.
I can live without the drama.
Drama won't help.
Drama creates an unwholesome environment for children.
Her drama gets old.

I hear these expressions, or something close to them, everyday.


----------



## R.O

Is it possibly more AmE or solely AmE? I'm familiar with 'drama queen' but 'drama' in this meaning is quite new to me.


----------



## NotNow

I have heard these in the UK too.


----------



## LilianaB

NotNow said:


> Yes, it would fit, but someone who stirs up drama is called a drama queen, regardless of gender.  I would say it this way: Sarah is such a drama queen that she told everyone she's deathly ill.
> 
> Some examples of how the word is used:
> 
> Don't be a drama queen.
> 
> 
> She lives for drama.
> He hates school because of all the drama.
> The drama starts the minute John walks in the room.
> All the drama broke up their marriage.
> His mother's drama drives him to drinking.
> Drama turns him off.
> I can live without the drama.
> Drama won't help.
> Drama creates an unwholesome environment for children.
> Her drama gets old.
> 
> I hear these expressions, or something close to them, everyday.



I would think, it is only similar to _patos_. _Wiele patosu w ich życiu_, just as an example.


----------



## R.O

'Patos' is something completely different. It's loftiness, solemnity which doesn't really fit in this context.


----------



## LilianaB

No, it is not. _Patos_ can also mean _unnecessary drama_ -- with the meaning of exaggerating things and living by pretenses. The second meaning of _patos_ is means something exactly like that. (meant with some sarcasm). This meaning of _patos_ is even more common, I think, than the original meaning, as in _The Pathetic Symphony_.(something grand, evoking vehement feelings, festive).  

http://sjp.pwn.pl/slownik/2570934/patos 

Related to the third meaning here -- _patos w czyimś życiu_ is very close to the English _drama_, from NotNow's example.


----------



## R.O

I'm sorry but I couldn't disagree more. In my opinion the definition from the Polish dictionary in no way correlates with the English one from the UD. 
I'm curious, though, what others think about it.


----------



## dreamlike

I entirely agree with R.O._ Patos_ is not the word to be used here. I doubt others will differ.
The word 'drama' may well sometimes translate into Polish as 'patos', but not as used by NotNow.


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe it is not a part of the contemporary youth vocabulary, but it is a good option here. It would be good to know who NotNow's audience is.


----------



## NotNow

I hang with the in crowd.


----------

